# [SSH] Come fare un tunnel x la connessione ad Internet?

## power83

Salve, sto facendo un serverino x uso domestico mio e che poi dara' la posibilita' anche al mio vicino del palazzo di fronte al mio (siamo allo stesso piano su die palazzi di fronti, le nostre finestre sono quasi pari) di utilizzare la mia connessione dato che non la ha, ovviamente senza fili (quasi certamente adotteremo il bluetooth dato che sono 13m in linea d'aria).

Ora mi chiedo:

onde evitare che qualche furbone mi scrocchi pure lui la connesione, come posso fare in modo che tutti i dati che partono/arrivano al mio server siano in un tunnel ssh?

cioe' fare in modo che lui si debba connettere al mio server con un client ssh (tipo Putty x windows,a parte che c'e' per molte altre piattarforme e so, tipo Symbian) per navigare ad Internet, altrimenti non puo.

Tutti i pacchetti TCP/IP (se si puo' anche UDP) dovrebbero essere incapsulati dentro messaggi SSH... ma come si fa?

----------

## neryo

 *power83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> onde evitare che qualche furbone mi scrocchi pure lui la connesione, come posso fare in modo che tutti i dati che partono/arrivano al mio server siano in un tunnel ssh?
> 
> 

 

Secondo me con il bluetooth non avrai grandi risultati.. e usare un tunnel ssh non mi sembra ilcaso... piuttosto invece del bluetooth usa un AP wireless e setta encryption alemno a 128 bit e il controllo su MAC solo per il tuo vicino... direi che sei a posto!

----------

## power83

gia', ma tanto non lo faccio scaricare dal p2p,  :Very Happy: 

comprare un access point e relative schede ci costa troppo rispetto ad una chiaetta da 20euro o meno con bluez 1.2

cq, come potrei fare?

----------

## comio

secondo me la soluzione è questa:

```

openvpn + iptables (masquerading)

```

tutto il resto è noia!  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## power83

naaaaa, io voglio fare con ssh esattamente come abbiamo in universita'

----------

## Danilo

 *power83 wrote:*   

> naaaaa, io voglio fare con ssh esattamente come abbiamo in universita'

 

Ma tu vuoi fare una rete domestica con te che fai da gateway su internet o permettere connessioni con le quali spippolare sul tuo computer?

Io ssh l'ho usato per ravanare sul computer da casa quando non c'ero...

----------

## power83

No, la rete domestica la ho gia', voglio espanderla includendo il suo computer a casa sua, connesso tramite dongle bluetooth usb, e dargli l'accesso ad Internet, ma tutti i dati che provengono e che vann oa lui li voglio tunnellizzati in ssh...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *Quote:*   

> dara' la posibilita' anche al mio vicino del palazzo di fronte al mio (siamo allo stesso piano su die palazzi di fronti, le nostre finestre sono quasi pari) di utilizzare la mia connessione

 

Non si può fare! ti arrestano! 

scherzo, c'è solo la multa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Danilo

 *power83 wrote:*   

> No, la rete domestica la ho gia', voglio espanderla includendo il suo computer a casa sua, connesso tramite dongle bluetooth usb, e dargli l'accesso ad Internet, ma tutti i dati che provengono e che vann oa lui li voglio tunnellizzati in ssh...

 

Sorry per domestica intendevo privata senza badare al lasto fisico.

Io ti ho dato una risposta per ssh. Una connessione ssh la puoi sempte fare anche su rete sicura, basta installare il demone ed il client.

Comio invece ti ha detto come fare.

Non so (ma credo che sia possibile) se openvpn ti critta le connessioni.

Si il client puo' usare ssh reindirizzando ogni richiesta ad in suo servizio ad una data porta e poi su te (e tu in ascolto sulle varie porte redirigi il traffico), ma non so se occorre una porta per ogni servizio. Forse ssh non e' il piu' indicato per quello che vuoi farci tu.

Per l'aspetto legale: dipende se sul tuo contratto e' menzionato o meno la possibilita' di far uscire dall'appartamento l'ADSL.

In assenza di previsione credo sia permesso.

---- EDIT ----

Comunque ricorda che se condividi la tua utenza e l'altro fa casini il provider vede solo te, l'indirizzo ip e' il tuo. Penalmente responsabile per qualunque reato o violazione amministrativa diventi tu...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

più che altro in teoria non si può effettuare una connessione wireless se tra i 2 appartamenti c'è una strada pubblica

----------

## comio

allora per fare con ssh... ti consiglio di cercare con google ppp over ssh. Ci sono degli howto abbastanza descrittivi (anche se vecchi...)

io ti consiglio sempre la strada openvpn...

ciao

----------

## pava_rulez

 *comio wrote:*   

> allora per fare con ssh... ti consiglio di cercare con google ppp over ssh. Ci sono degli howto abbastanza descrittivi (anche se vecchi...)
> 
> io ti consiglio sempre la strada openvpn...
> 
> ciao

 

Io opto per openswan su protocollo ipsec/l2tp al posto di openvpn...

----------

## power83

ok, vedro' quei pacchetti.

Per l'aspeto legale controllero il contratto, cmq non c'e' una strada tra noi due, si sono solo i rispettivi cortili che confinano, ovviamente con recinzinzione in comune.

----------

## fat_penguin

Malgrado io sia un patito di tutto cio che riguarda SSH mi trovo in questo caso pienamente d'accordo con comio: openvpn!

Se fai la vpn con una pre-shared-key ci metti 10 minuti, se invece vuoi lavorare coi certificati SSL (figata!) ce ne metti 13... penso valga la pena di provare. Sul sito ufficiale ci sono degli how to, passo passo, a prova di gnucco...

Il discordo PPP over SSH è un po cosi... non è molto stabile...

Un'appunto su bluethoot: non riuscirai mai a farlo andare se le distanza è di 13 metri. Solitamente se vai fuori dal raggio di 5 metri sei gia col culo per terra. 

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## power83

Beh, vorra' dire che invece di prendere delle chiavette da 20m ne prenderemo da 100...

----------

## comio

 *power83 wrote:*   

> Beh, vorra' dire che invece di prendere delle chiavette da 20m ne prenderemo da 100...

 

802.11 secondo me è meglio e penso che costi anche meno... l'unica cosa è di non usare giusto una route per far navigare il tuo amico... ma di far passare solo il traffico tramite vpn! Quindi disbiliti anche i vari sistemi di crittografia dell'802.11 (b,g,i,...) dato che il lavoro "sporco" lo fa la vpn.

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *comio wrote:*   

> 802.11 secondo me è meglio e penso che costi anche meno... 

 

Quoto.

Con il bluetooth ho provato a far andare il Palm e mi sembrava abbastanza lento...

----------

## Truzzone

 *power83 wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> (quasi certamente adotteremo il bluetooth dato che sono 13m in linea d'aria).
> 
> ....

 

Quasi sicuramente con le chiavette da 10m non riesci a stabilire il collegamento, ti servono quelle da 100m, a questo punto ti conviene passare al wifi, per questi motivi:

1. Costo dei dispositivi e futura espandibilità (2 adattatori usb o 2 schede pci wifi).

2. Semplicità di configurazione e gestione del dispositivo nel sistema. 

3. Segnale che arriva di sicuro al 100%

4. Protezione: ti affidi al WPA-PSK e dormi tranquillo senza tanti fronzoli software, se vuoi lasciare "libero" l'amico, altrimenti filtri quello che fa e hai sempre una protezione valida (non WEP  :Laughing:  ).

Queste sono delle mie semplici considerazioni  :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Very Happy: 

----------

## neryo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   802.11 secondo me è meglio e penso che costi anche meno...  
> 
> Quoto.
> 
> Con il bluetooth ho provato a far andare il Palm e mi sembrava abbastanza lento...

 

è quello che ho detto io fin dall'inizio.. con bluetooth spendi dei soldi per un sistema molto lento... la soluzione di usare la wireless 802.11g è effettivamente la migliore, magari usando una buona chiave wep e filtrare i mac.. poi se proprio vuoi smanarare segui il consiglio di comio con openvpn!  :Razz: 

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> più che altro in teoria non si può effettuare una connessione wireless se tra i 2 appartamenti c'è una strada pubblica

 

sei sicuro? che problemi ci sono? in fondo la wireless ha il suo campo di utilizzo e se il vicino rientra nell'area e ha la chiave wep perchè gli è stata gentilmente concessa, quale è il problema? non credo che sia come stendere un cavo tra le finestre...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## comio

 *neryo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sei sicuro? che problemi ci sono? in fondo la wireless ha il suo campo di utilizzo e se il vicino rientra nell'area e ha la chiave wep perchè gli è stata gentilmente concessa, quale è il problema? non credo che sia come stendere un cavo tra le finestre... 

 

Comunque ci sono liminti nell'offrire "servizi di telecomunicazione"... secondo me se dai servizio ad un sngolo non dovresti avere problemi... la banda è stata comunque liberalizzata (anche se da poco).... l'importante è non trasformarsi in una Telecom.

ciao

----------

## neryo

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *neryo wrote:*   
> 
> sei sicuro? che problemi ci sono? in fondo la wireless ha il suo campo di utilizzo e se il vicino rientra nell'area e ha la chiave wep perchè gli è stata gentilmente concessa, quale è il problema? non credo che sia come stendere un cavo tra le finestre...  
> 
> Comunque ci sono liminti nell'offrire "servizi di telecomunicazione"... secondo me se dai servizio ad un sngolo non dovresti avere problemi... la banda è stata comunque liberalizzata (anche se da poco).... l'importante è non trasformarsi in una Telecom.
> ...

 

hehe si immagino, comunque secondo me basta non modificare il dispositivo, quindi modificare valori di potenza, voltaggi e antenne... se si è a norma si può stare tranquilli!  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *neryo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hehe si immagino, comunque secondo me basta non modificare il dispositivo, quindi modificare valori di potenza, voltaggi e antenne... se si è a norma si può stare tranquilli! 

 

ho i miei dubbi... c'è stato un paese (non ricordo il nome), dove hanno dato il wifi perché telecom non portava l'adsl/fibra... risultato? hanno avuto una marea di problemi con l'authority per le telecomunicazioni... 

Il progetto wifi usava in quel caso antenne normali e (cosa che creava il problema, credo) gli aderenti al progetto versavano qualche soldo per l'acquisto dell'infrastruttura...

non so comunque come sia finita... ma i casini gli hanno avuti in ogni caso.

Più che modificare la potenza o roba simile... devi vedere se stai fornendo servizi telecom... ma non è il tuo caso, dato che puoi dire che l'uso era privato.

In ogni caso... critta critta! che ci spiano!  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## neryo

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho i miei dubbi... c'è stato un paese (non ricordo il nome), dove hanno dato il wifi perché telecom non portava l'adsl/fibra... risultato? hanno avuto una marea di problemi con l'authority per le telecomunicazioni... 
> 
> Il progetto wifi usava in quel caso antenne normali e (cosa che creava il problema, credo) gli aderenti al progetto versavano qualche soldo per l'acquisto dell'infrastruttura...
> ...

 

si ma qui siamo in situazioni estreme di un utilizzo di massa e poi sicuramente con gli AP facevano dei bridge tra una casa e l altra..  :Wink:  dubito però che li mantenessero a norma.. finche fai 30 40 metri ci stai dentro con i muri.. se i muri sono abbastanza permissivi (no metri di cemento armato) ma se devi passare da una casa all altra a 100naia di metri devi cmq usare dispositivi molto potenti! in pratica forse inquinavano l'ambiente e facevano morire anche i piccioni!  :Razz: 

----------

## stonedz

Il problema di ordine legale , come si puo' evincere dal contratto (ADSL nel mio caso), persiste solamente nel caso in cui il possessore della linea telefonica che mette a disposizione il collegameto (tramite WiFi ad esempio) faccia un annuncio pubblico, trasdormandosi cosi` in un "mini-provider" pubblico. 

Per intenderci ti puoi anche far pagare dal tuo vicino e il tutto rientra comunque del tutto nella legalità, se invece metti un annuncio per la strada offrendo anche in maniera gratuita i tuoi servigi potrsti passare dei guai.

Il discorso della strada pubblica non ha senso (con tutto il rispetto) altrimenti non si potrebbero usare CB o ualchitolchi (walkie talki dopo una rapida ricerca sul dizionario  :Very Happy:  ). Le uniche cose ad essere limitate sono le frequenze radio, non gli spazi da esse traversati.

Ora due precisazioni, la prima é che non sono un giurista ma le mie precedenti affermazioni sono state confermate ad un recente articolo su di una rivista dedicata a GNU/Linux di cui non ricordo il nome al momento ; secondo di poi si tratta piu di una lacuna legislativa che di una legge ma non per questo perde la sua validità.

Sperando di aver detto cose sensate  :Razz: 

----------

## neryo

 *stonedz wrote:*   

> Il problema di ordine legale , come si puo' evincere dal contratto (ADSL nel mio caso), persiste solamente nel caso in cui il possessore della linea telefonica che mette a disposizione il collegameto (tramite WiFi ad esempio) faccia un annuncio pubblico, trasdormandosi cosi` in un "mini-provider" pubblico. 
> 
> Per intenderci ti puoi anche far pagare dal tuo vicino e il tutto rientra comunque del tutto nella legalità, se invece metti un annuncio per la strada offrendo anche in maniera gratuita i tuoi servigi potrsti passare dei guai.
> 
> Ora due precisazioni, la prima é che non sono un giurista ma le mie precedenti affermazioni sono state confermate ad un recente articolo su di una rivista dedicata a GNU/Linux di cui non ricordo il nome al momento ; secondo di poi si tratta piu di una lacuna legislativa che di una legge ma non per questo perde la sua validità.
> ...

 

grazie per i chiarimenti..  :Wink: 

----------

## xlyz

 *power83 wrote:*   

> gia', ma tanto non lo faccio scaricare dal p2p, 
> 
> comprare un access point e relative schede ci costa troppo rispetto ad una chiaetta da 20euro o meno con bluez 1.2
> 
> cq, come potrei fare?

 

niente access point. ti bastano 2 schede e il tuo pc gli fa da router

se prendi qualcosa con chipset atheros puoi anche mettere la tua in Master mode (funge come access point), altrimenti le metti entrambe in ad hoc e vai liscio 

te la cavi con 20/25 euri a testa, se cerchi su ebay anche qualcosa meno

----------

## power83

grazie ragazzi dei consigli!

Davvero quindi non mi servirebbe un AP???

----------

## xlyz

se devi solo collegare 2 pc basta una connessione ad hoc, e questa la fa qualsiasi scheda wi-fi

se vuoi che uno dei pc funga da ap  (per cui gli si possono connettere più pc contemporanemante) allora devi prendere una scheda wifi che supporta l'hostap (afaik con chipset atheros, orinoco e le prism non usb)

io ho una atheros 54g configurata come master (ovvero ap) e va alla grande

----------

## mrfree

Credo che openvpn sia la scelta migliore... esiste già qualche ottimo howto (magari in stile gentoo) a tale scopo?

----------

## power83

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> se devi solo collegare 2 pc basta una connessione ad hoc, e questa la fa qualsiasi scheda wi-fi
> 
> se vuoi che uno dei pc funga da ap  (per cui gli si possono connettere più pc contemporanemante) allora devi prendere una scheda wifi che supporta l'hostap (afaik con chipset atheros, orinoco e le prism non usb)
> 
> io ho una atheros 54g configurata come master (ovvero ap) e va alla grande

 

Bene, mi hai dato un'ottima notizia.

potresti dirmi dove trovare on-line, magari tipo essedi o computerdiscount o simili una scheda come la tua?

Al mio vicino basta allora una scheda normalissima, mentre sul mio serverino Gentoo allora posso mettere una di queste schede per farlo fungere da AP.

esistono anche pci o ci sono anche usb? quali vanno con Gentoo?

----------

## xlyz

il problema è che molto spesso le case cambiano chipset senza segnalarlo sulle specifiche.

per non correre rischi: o trovi un negozio che ti apre la scatola per controllare, oppure le compri usate, così sei sicuro (se il venditore è onesto  :Wink: )

io l'avevo presa su ebay

credo sia una d-link

qui trovi un po' di info sulle atheros:

http://madwifi.sourceforge.net/dokuwiki/doku.php

sulle prism54:

www.prism54.org

per orinoco e prism2 cerca wlan_ng e hostap

----------

## power83

ok grazie, dove devo cercare quelle cose?

----------

## neryo

 *power83 wrote:*   

> ok grazie, dove devo cercare quelle cose?

 

ti consiglio dlink http://www.dlink.it/?go=jN7uAYLx/oIJaWVUDLYZU93ygJVYKOhST9vhLPG3yV3oVYt4kP98f8p8Nqth5jg6VHqqnHtB840KDc7k36XkKksYsene

----------

